# 20.7.4.RC29



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Since I'm using the release I feel it deserves its own thread. Ok, it is strange that RC29 is newer than RC30. But I don't like using RC anyway. It does make TiVo unique.

Fixed: no longer see weird apps that appear with new ads in TiVo Central. Icons and art work now display.

Not fixed: guide does not advance one day when Service Connection adds one day until you visit TiVo Central.

I think the update process has changed. No update on Series 4 or Mini yet.

My update issues: 20.7.4.RC30 has arrived......


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

RC29 installed on my Comcast connected Roamio Pro's earlier yesterday. Last night, 16 for 16 on skip-enabled shows. Furthermore, I transfer shows from Tivo to PC using PyTivo Desktop with transport stream error detection enabled and I saw a marked improvement in the number of error free TS streams transferred with RC29 as compared to RC30. So far for me, RC29 is better than RC30.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

reneg said:


> RC29 installed on my Comcast connected Roamio Pro's earlier yesterday. Last night, 16 for 16 on skip-enabled shows. Furthermore, I transfer shows from Tivo to PC using PyTivo Desktop with transport stream error detection enabled and I saw a marked improvement in the number of error free TS streams transferred with RC29 as compared to RC30. So far for me, RC29 is better than RC30.


Sweet. A nice tracking thread for SkipMode. -> Skip not available on shows recorded tonight

I never had RC30. I guess I didn't miss anything.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

My Bolts were downgraded from RC30 to RC29 yesterday. I had no problems at all with RC30; I hope I see no problems with RC29.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Unfortunately RC30 broke all images and icons for the Roamio series and RC30 was stopped before it was widely available. RC29 was released to repair that issue on the Roamio models. Anyone with RC18 or RC30 should be getting RC29 shortly. Some of us went from RC18 > RC30 > RC29 while others have gone from RC18 > RC29.

We also have one person that reported RC30 > RC18.
.


jcthorne said:


> Ok, so this is strange. My Roamio basic is now running 20.7.4.RC18 this morning. It did get RC30 and lost the logos a few days or more back. I have not seen anyone else running this old version in some time. How the heck did that happen?


This is what @TiVo_Ted said would be released in the RC30 version. Now RC29

Features:
- Full support for "Sports Pass" enhancements to OnePass, allowing you to create recordings for individual teams, leagues, playoffs, etc.
- Support (on BOLT and MINI VOX) for running the Amazon app in 4K. Amazon will allow us to turn on 4K as soon as all boxes are updated and verified.

Bug fixes - lots of them, but here are some highlights:
- Problems with boxes getting software updates during guided setup
- Buffer lost when starting a recording
- Watching recorded show, recording ends and switches live TV channel
- HDMI connection not permitted error
- Lost support for Bluetooth slide remote
- Advance jump-to-tick mark not working during FF/REW on MINI VOX
- Zoom key from TC does not return to recording
- Missing VOD app on MINI VOX
- Transferring programs causing program name to change
- Reboot on Premiere when changing CC settings
- OnePasses defaulting to SD
- MOCA network settings missing an option
- Missing MOCA details in Network Status screen
- V312 errors when launching certain apps
- C button not switching from Spanish back to English
- Zoom/Back behavior issues on MINI VOX
- VOD not displaying movie posters
- Using D to jump to HD channel not working properly
- CableCARD "test channels" not working on some Series 6 (BOLT) boxes
- Intermittent freezes/stuttering on MINI
- Rating lock issue in Parental Controls
- Intermittent Audio/Video connection problems
- Left out of View Upcoming Episodes not working properly
- Aspect ratio not working properly on SD channels
- MINI VOX disconnect issues
- Intermittent issues with tuning adapters
- VOD playback/stuttering issues
- A couple of issues when launching Netflix
- Hulu assets freezing after 30-45 minutes playback
- YouTube app intermittent freezes


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

RC 29 is back on my Roamio and icons are back. RC 30 worked fine on my Bolt but it's also back to 29.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Since I'm using the release I feel it deserves its own thread. Ok, it is strange that RC29 is newer than RC30. But I don't like using RC anyway. It does make TiVo unique.
> 
> Fixed: no longer see weird apps that appear with new ads in TiVo Central. Icons and art work now display.
> 
> ...


What does RC mean and why does it matter? Asking for a friend who doesn't understand.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I was actually watching an A92 Mini when apparently my Roamio got the update. I lost connections to the Roamio until I did a TiVo connection from the Mini. The Mini saw my other networked TiVo but I couldn't accomplish a connection to the Roamio. I don't recall the error. I feared an A92 issue!! Until I saw this thread I hadn't started the display that uses the Roamio. Mine is timed at 4:14 EDT and that matches my issues.

What 'icons' were missing? I noticed none missing on my Roamio with RC30 and it functioned I believe quite well.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> What does RC mean and why does it matter? Asking for a friend who doesn't understand.


In the software world, RC means Release Candidate. I think most of the word drops the RC when they ship. TiVo is special.

The history of 20.7.4 -> 20.7.4 has arrived!


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> What does RC mean and why does it matter? Asking for a friend who doesn't understand.


RC stands for Release Candidate, and most companies use this for internal designations and beta testing of updates that they THINK might be ready for public release. But when the testing is complete and they decide that the software is REALLY good, the final approved software updates are never sent out with an "RC" designation. The implication of having a device with RC software on it is that it is still unfinished code and you are being force to do beta testing for the company.

For whatever reason known only internally to them, TiVo has been sending out "final" updates that all still have the "RC" designation for many years - it is just the way they do business.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

V7Goose said:


> RC stands for Release Candidate, and most companies use this for internal designations and beta testing of updates that they THINK might be ready for public release. But when the testing is complete and they decide that the software is REALLY good, the final approved software updates are never sent out with an "RC" designation. The implication of having a device with RC software on it is that it is still unfinished code and you are being force to do beta testing for the company.
> 
> For whatever reason known only internally to them, TiVo has been sending out "final" updates that all still have the "RC" designation for many years - it is just the way they do business.


Thanks for clarifying guys!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Thanks for clarifying guys!


I think it started here -> 20.5.2b.RC1


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

V7Goose said:


> RC stands for Release Candidate, and most companies use this for internal designations and beta testing of updates that they THINK might be ready for public release. But when the testing is complete and they decide that the software is REALLY good, the final approved software updates are never sent out with an "RC" designation. The implication of having a device with RC software on it is that it is still unfinished code and you are being force to do beta testing for the company.
> 
> For whatever reason known only internally to them, TiVo has been sending out "final" updates that all still have the "RC" designation for many years - it is just the way they do business.


In the "old days" TiVo used to send out a RC build to randomly chosen normal TiVo users and then after 2 weeks or so push out a new release to everyone that was basically the same as the RC release except that it removed the RC.

At some point TiVo decided it wasn't worth it to build a completely new release to simply change the version number, so the random people keep the RC build and that build is pushed out to everyone else. Given what happened with the RC30 release where it was packaged incorrectly, they may have been on to something.


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

What TiVo does weird is not to leave the RC version attached (you can run into problems simply doing a new build to change the version number), but they don't increment numbers when they do make a release. 

20.7.4.RC18 was a release. Most companies would then go on and start working internally on a 20.7.5.RC1 (or 20.8.0.RC1, for a feature release). But, no, TiVo later releases 20.7.4.RC30. By the conventional interpretation, RC18 should have never been released.

I'm guessing because they're now maintaining two streams (TE3 and TE4), they don't want to touch the first number, so it becomes (20=TE3, 21=TE4).(major).(minor).(patch), and the "RC" doesn't mean what it usually does.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

WVZR1 said:


> What 'icons' were missing? I noticed none missing on my Roamio with RC30 and it functioned I believe quite well.


Images for the Discovery bar and shows were missing on Roamios (generic images were displayed instead). Otherwise there were no issues. Not sure how you could have had RC30 and not had this issue (are you sure it updated to RC30 as they stopped deploying when this issue came up).

Scott


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

My Roamio that went back to RC18 is running RC29 this morning. Very strange but I did see it. It seems to be working just fine now.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

As someone who has been down the road of release numbering several times, it isn't as simple as you might think. In my job we have 5 or 6 development tracks going at the same time, each with a different number. Each track is working on some specific feature. This prevents one developer's bugs effecting another developer's code. Part of release prep is to merge those lines back together.

I suspect that what happened is that when they started working on Hydra and/or the Flash rewrite into Haxe, they needed an additional tier of discrimination between release builds and so added the RC to public releases.

Just as an example, we released version 10.0 of our software last year. If you went to the "About" info, it would tell you that was release 10.0.1011. We are currently on 10.0.1417. Internally, release 10.0.1417 was created from the merger of 10.0.5432, 10.0.7122, and 10.0.3962. Our next public release will be 10.0.20XX. All of the releases since early last year have been version 10.0, with a sequentially numbered "release". To our customers, 10.0.1417 is 'Version 10.0 Release 6'.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Were the lack of icons a Premiere issue also? I hooked up an old Premiere the other day and was surprised to see glorious colorful icons. This was before rc29 was restored and we got them back on Roamios and Bolts.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Were the lack of icons a Premiere issue also? I hooked up an old Premiere the other day and was surprised to see glorious colorful icons. This was before rc29 was restored and we got them back on Roamios and Bolts


Just Roamios.

Scott


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> Just Roamios.
> 
> Scott


Any reason why only Roamio?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Sparky1234 said:


> Any reason why only Roamio?


If you search through the forum I think TiVoTed mentioned a problem with build on the Roamio update.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Sparky1234 said:


> Any reason why only Roamio?


There was a build issue with the Roamio release. Bolt didn't have that build issue.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Music playback on Roamio is still not fixed.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Lurker1 said:


> Music playback on Roamio is still not fixed.


I think you've said this before, but can you clarify what you mean. What is your music server, and how are you trying to access it from your Roamio?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhhyde (Dec 31, 2001)

and music playback does not work on Bolt, Roamio and Premiere (I have all three) and it used to.

music interface that was part of the HMO interface.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I think you've said this before, but can you clarify what you mean. What is your music server, and how are you trying to access it from your Roamio?


Hi Ted, see this thread for a full description and conversation about what I mean, including which releases broke it then fixed it then broke it again:

Tivo desktop to Roamio music playback error


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I think you've said this before, but can you clarify what you mean. What is your music server, and how are you trying to access it from your Roamio?


photos work, music doesn't, here's the error:


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I checked my Mini when I was finished this morning. I saw that the normal Service Connection failed. Ok, so I start the connection. The downloading phase took about 10 minutes. Not normal, especially for a Mini. Then the Loading phase made the dance I posted about earlier, jumping up to check account status then skipping to Done. There was a "hit Select to start update" dim message on the bottom. I hit Select and the Mini did a "normal" restart judging from the time needed. It received 20.7.4.RC29. Two out of three TiVo boxes failed to get the update on the first try. Two more to go.

Next Mini. Out of Standby, saw Pending. Hit Select and went to the usual Restart Display. Three thumbs down and Enter and a quick restart. One more to go.

Final Mini. Applied power. Failed connection. Started again, and went all the way.

One change: three Mini A93 with RF enabled remote. All three failed to detect battery level after restart. Previously they would detect the battery level after a restart. But, like a Roamio, hit TiVo + "D" quickly and battery level displays.


----------



## wilsonp (Dec 5, 1999)

My TiVo received RC29 and I see my network logos and thumbnails again, but my Amazon Prime video app is unusable.

After watching a show for a few minutes it stops, says low bandwidth and then either crashes or going to home shows all networking is down - can't see top bar, can't see show thumbnails, can connect until I reboot.

Had it happen 3 times trying to watch IP Man TV series. Can't remember the last time it happened with previous versions.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone get RC29 on a Premiere yet?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Anyone get RC29 on a Premiere yet?


*NOPE...*


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Roamio Basic 20.7.4.RC29

Had to do a GUI reset once yesterday as the progress bars were missing in My Shows, All, Select a show with multiple episodes. Up until then I had thought it was fixed with the update, did not have the problem. Has something to do with me turning off my modem during the night, sometimes during the day.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jth tv said:


> Roamio Basic 20.7.4.RC29
> Had to do a GUI reset once yesterday as the progress bars were missing in My Shows, All, Select a show with multiple episodes. Up until then I had thought it was fixed with the update, did not have the problem. Has something to do with me turning my modem during the night, sometimes during the day.


Loosing artwork without a network connection happens. Usually they return when the connection is re-established.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

jth tv said:


> Roamio Basic 20.7.4.RC29
> 
> Had to do a GUI reset once yesterday as the progress bars were missing in My Shows, All, Select a show with multiple episodes. Up until then I had thought it was fixed with the update, did not have the problem. Has something to do with me turning off my modem during the night, sometimes during the day.


I have to still do this almost everyday, mostly on my Roamio Pro. It seems to have something to do with coming out of standby mode, but I have never bothered to look into it.
It is one of those things that I assume will never be fixed in TE3.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I think I remember a discussion on an issue, but I can't find it now, so I thought I'd ask here...

Ever since RC30 came out, I've been having stuttering problems on one channel, the local CW channel. (I see it in weekly episodes of The Flash, and Legends of Tomorrow). This is in the Washington DC area, Comcast cable, channel WDCWDT. As far as I can tell, no other channels are impacted. This has continued in RC29. Ever couple of minutes there's a dropout, followed by another dropout exactly 15 seconds later, then it's good for a couple of minutes.

I recall someone in another thread saying the problem is known, and not actually related to RC30/29, it was actually a Comcast problem that manifested coincidentally at the same time, and there was discussion on it in another thread. 

Does this sound familiar to anyone, can anyone point me at any current discussion on the issue, or did I imagine the whole tangent and maybe it is RC30/29 related?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

kdmorse said:


> I think I remember a discussion on an issue, but I can't find it now, so I thought I'd ask here...
> 
> Ever since RC30 came out, I've been having stuttering problems on one channel, the local CW channel. (I see it in weekly episodes of The Flash, and Legends of Tomorrow). This is in the Washington DC area, Comcast cable, channel WDCWDT. As far as I can tell, no other channels are impacted. This has continued in RC29. Ever couple of minutes there's a dropout, followed by another dropout exactly 15 seconds later, then it's good for a couple of minutes.
> 
> ...


I think Joe is responsible. 

20.7.4.RC30 has arrived......

Looks like Ted is aware.

20.7.4.RC30 has arrived......


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> I think I remember a discussion on an issue, but I can't find it now, so I thought I'd ask here...
> 
> Ever since RC30 came out, I've been having stuttering problems on one channel, the local CW channel. (I see it in weekly episodes of The Flash, and Legends of Tomorrow). This is in the Washington DC area, Comcast cable, channel WDCWDT. As far as I can tell, no other channels are impacted. This has continued in RC29. Ever couple of minutes there's a dropout, followed by another dropout exactly 15 seconds later, then it's good for a couple of minutes.
> 
> ...


I saw some problems the a day or two after RC30 came out, but haven't seen anything since and never on local broadcast channels. I suspect Comcast is screwing up your local CW channel, that or the channel itself is having a problem.

For what it's worth, I've had periodic audio drop outs on Fox for years that come and go (sometimes I go weeks without them), but only on one Roamio box. I think the hardware is defective in a very specific way.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

morac said:


> I suspect Comcast is screwing up your local CW channel, that or the channel itself is having a problem.


Yah, my problem is I have no non-tivo based sources at the moment to compare against. So I have no way of determining if the blame lies with the feed, or with the Tivo. Hence my forum fishing for any similar reports.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

**** Red said:


> I have to still do this almost everyday, mostly on my Roamio Pro. It seems to have something to do with coming out of standby mode, but I have never bothered to look into it.
> It is one of those things that I assume will never be fixed in TE3.


Turn off power saving mode and don't use standby. 

Scott


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Turn off power saving mode and don't use standby.
> 
> Scott


I'm not sure why Tivo just doesn't remove the standby option from their boxes, it seems to cause more problems than the coders know how to deal with.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

**** Red said:


> I'm not sure why Tivo just doesn't remove the standby option from their boxes, it seems to cause more problems than the coders know how to deal with.


Way energy-concerned consumers/PR/marketing?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Way energy-concerned consumers/PR/marketing?


I have no problems with Standby. I never use it on my Roamio boxes and always use it on my Mini boxes. Neither decision has anything to do with my electric bill.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

**** Red said:


> I have to still do this almost everyday, mostly on my Roamio Pro. It seems to have something to do with coming out of standby mode, but I have never bothered to look into it.
> It is one of those things that I assume will never be fixed in TE3.


It's fixed for my Bolt.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

The main reason I use standby is because of the way Tivo handles emergency broadcast messages. I believe TivoTed mentioned that there are some things that they will never fix in TE3, I assume that the GUI failure is one of them.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

**** Red said:


> The main reason I use standby is because of the way Tivo handles emergency broadcast messages. I believe TivoTed mentioned that there are some things that they will never fix in TE3, I assume that the GUI failure is one of them.


Same here. I get weekly, monthly and annual. Sometime several weekly in one day. And those are just the tests, not real alerts.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

**** Red said:


> The main reason I use standby is because of the way Tivo handles emergency broadcast messages.


Are you saying that by putting your tivo into standby you won't get a split recording if an EBS is broadcasted?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rdrrepair said:


> Are you saying that by putting your tivo into standby you won't get a split recording if an EBS is broadcasted?


Correct. No active tuners, no buffers, so no EAS interruptions.

Only nasty side effect is having to wake up a tuner if a Mini needs one. I will usually get a BSC for a few seconds. So I don't use Standby. My EAS tests are always early in the day. Others, like Amber Alerts are not predictable.


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

Has anyone gotten a Mini Vox to upgrade to RC29? My Roamio Plus and Gen 1 Mini are both on RC29 but the Mini Vox is still on RC18.

juls


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

julsssark said:


> Has anyone gotten a Mini Vox to upgrade to RC29? My Roamio Plus and Gen 1 Mini are both on RC29 but the Mini Vox is still on RC18.
> juls


That's weird. Have you had successful service connections? To upgrade my A93 Mini boxes took several tries.

update: I downgraded my Mini VOX. It loaded 20.7.4.RC18. Not good.


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

New features and fixes for RC29 posted:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DBrunetti said:


> New features and fixes for RC29 posted:


Thanks. After reading the fixed list, I'm surprised that the RC18 release was even functioning. There is a record number of fixes.

Still waiting for the Hydra equivalent to appear.

History: The release of 20.7.1 on 3/15/17 had no RC number.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

DBrunetti said:


> New features and fixes for RC29 posted:
> 
> *Features/functionality fixed in this release:*
> *483336:* Empty folders may be visible in VOD menus
> ...


I don't see -*MINI VOX disconnect issues *


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CloudAtlas said:


> I don't see -*MINI VOX disconnect issues*


Aren't those scoped to Hydra?

(If so, not related to these "RC29" notes, since RC29 is actually *20*.7.4.RC29 --- and Hydra is software version 21.*.)

p.s. Attaching PDF of this information, since TiVo overwrites them which each release.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

One annoyance I'm having since the most current update is when searching a show/movie. when you get on the page 'Explore this show' and there are streaming choices (I use Amazon/Prime/HBO GO/Netflix) you cannot go over to the right and actually click on one of them to go there and view it. I just don't understand. I'm looking at one right now and with my cursor on 'Get this show' you can only go to 'OnePass options' but there is a 'Prime' logo to the right of that. Used to be you could go there and choose it. 

So now, you have to separately go to the streaming and then search the show again? What the heck good is it for Tivo to show these choices if you cannot go to them? I have my streaming services all set on the Tivo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

@sharkster, can you specify a movie for which you've seen this behavior? I'll try it out when I get home.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> @sharkster, can you specify a movie for which you've seen this behavior? I'll try it out when I get home.


I can duplicate her issue with "Suits". When you see the "TV" and "Prime" logo under the thumbnail, it seems that at sometime recently TiVo took away the ability to click on the "Prime" logo. Honestly, I never remember that ability, but my memory isn't so good.

If I'm wrong, my apologies.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I've seen it numerous times, but do not recall if they were movie or show searches. Sorry about my bad memory. But I haven't even done a search lately where I was able to go over to the streaming logo at all. I remember something I was searching yesterday and, over to the right, I saw HBO Go and was unable to go over to the logo to click on it. I think that one had another streaming choice, in addition to HBO Go, but I forgot which one.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sharkster said:


> One annoyance I'm having since the most current update is when searching a show/movie. when you get on the page 'Explore this show' and there are streaming choices (I use Amazon/Prime/HBO GO/Netflix) you cannot go over to the right and actually click on one of them to go there and view it.


Just making sure... you're using the gen3/Encore UI and not Hydra, right?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Just making sure... you're using the gen3/Encore UI and not Hydra, right?


Yup!


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

sharkster said:


> One annoyance I'm having since the most current update is when searching a show/movie. when you get on the page 'Explore this show' and there are streaming choices (I use Amazon/Prime/HBO GO/Netflix) you cannot go over to the right and actually click on one of them to go there and view it. I just don't understand. I'm looking at one right now and with my cursor on 'Get this show' you can only go to 'OnePass options' but there is a 'Prime' logo to the right of that. Used to be you could go there and choose it.
> 
> So now, you have to separately go to the streaming and then search the show again? What the heck good is it for Tivo to show these choices if you cannot go to them? I have my streaming services all set on the Tivo.


I may be mistaken, but my recollection is that you have to go to the Episodes left menu pick, choose an episode that shows the streaming service badge and then select and move to "Watch Now" for the direct access. Does that work for you?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I can duplicate her issue with "Suits". When you see the "TV" and "Prime" logo under the thumbnail, it seems that at sometime recently TiVo took away the ability to click on the "Prime" logo. Honestly, I never remember that ability, but my memory isn't so good.


I definitely don't recall ever being able to do that.

Hydra includes the icons for each service in the Play bar, but it's always been the ole text menu on gen3. The streaming services would be listed under the Play option, or, puzzlingly, under Related Videos if the episode is available as a recording or via Live TV.

Does the mobile app maybe have the function in question?


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Aren't those scoped to Hydra?


@TiVo_Ted TE3 20.7.4.RC30 overview (below) listed -*MINI VOX disconnect issues. *And he has said the fix would be coming to TE4. Understand TiVO Mini VOX hardware is new for both GEN3 and GEN4.



TiVo_Ted said:


> For those that are wondering, here's an overview of what's in the latest release for TE3, aka Encore, aka 20.7.4.RC30:
> 
> Features:
> - Full support for "Sports Pass" enhancements to OnePass, allowing you to create recordings for individual teams, leagues, playoffs, etc.
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CloudAtlas said:


> Understand TiVO Mini VOX hardware is new for both GEN3 and GEN4.


Yeah, I'm aware it's new h/w; just hadn't seen that it had disconnect issues on gen3. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, I'm aware it's new h/w; just hadn't seen that it had disconnect issues on gen3. Thanks for the feedback.


I know I'm not a hard user, but my Mini VOX has never had a disconnect while running for weeks on Hydra. I use it for YouTube (still only good for 20 minutes) and light TV watching. I think I would be a poor beta tester.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

humbb said:


> I may be mistaken, but my recollection is that you have to go to the Episodes left menu pick, choose an episode that shows the streaming service badge and then select and move to "Watch Now" for the direct access. Does that work for you?


Thanks for that info. You are right, that will take you to the opportunity to choose 'Prime' or whatever streaming svcs you have.

I appreciate the help very much. I could be wrong, because of my wonky memory, but it sure seems like you used to just be able to choose, for example, 'get this show' and you were able to scroll across to the icon for the streaming svc.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I’ve had 3 “new” streaming/record One-passes (Simpsons, Family Guy and DC’s Legend of Tomorrow) in 2 days just not schedule to record on my Roamio with RC29 despite the guide data looking okay (valid first air date, season number, etc). What makes this more odd is that next week’s airing are currently scheduled. I’m pretty sure the ones that weren’t scheduled, were at some point and then vanished from the To Do list. 

My Premiere on RC18 with the same OnePass scheduled them just fine. 

I’ve had things not record do to bad guide data before, but I’ve never seen something just not record for no reason.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I had to reboot a Roamio Basic yesterday, a Gui Reset would Not fix the My Shows by date listings. On the top level they looked fine but selecting a show resulted in a list that looked like the top level again or something like that.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

morac said:


> I've had things not record do to bad guide data before, but I've never seen something just not record for no reason.


I've seen it happen with what looked to be good data before, but it is rare. Something in the scheduler gets out of whack once in a blue moon.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> I've seen it happen with what looked to be good data before, but it is rare. Something in the scheduler gets out of whack once in a blue moon.


 I had it happen on a Tivo HD a few years ago and then it never happened again.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I’m seeing the same problem again. A program should be scheduled to record but isn’t. There’s no info at all in the To Do List as to why it’s not scheduled. It’s as if it’s not in the guide. 

Here’s the really odd thing, if I go to that One Pass, which is set to record “everything” by the way, it shows 2 airings in the upcoming list, with one scheduled for next week and the other not scheduled. If I go to the the “Explore this Show” page, and select Upcoming, it says there is nothing available to record in the next two weeks. That’s despite the fact that there is a scheduled recording. 

I found another OnePass with the similar discrepancy between what’s listed in Upcoming on the OnePass screen and what’s listed in Upcoming on the series info screen. Though in this case the episodes are scheduled. 

The two Upcoming lists should always be the same though, but are not for some reason.

Edit: I think the reason for the mismatch is that the server guide data hasn’t updated. Those episodes don’t show up in the iOS app guide. That wouldn’t explain why the box won’t schedule the recording.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

morac said:


> I'm seeing the same problem again. A program should be scheduled to record but isn't. There's no info at all in the To Do List as to why it's not scheduled. It's as if it's not in the guide.
> 
> Here's the really odd thing, if I go to that One Pass, which is set to record "everything" by the way, it shows 2 airings in the upcoming list, with one scheduled for next week and the other not scheduled. If I go to the the "Explore this Show" page, and select Upcoming, it says there is nothing available to record in the next two weeks. That's despite the fact that there is a scheduled recording.
> 
> ...


Just as an experiment, can you force a manual recording for the time the program should run, there may be other software weirdness going on.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

tenthplanet said:


> Just as an experiment, can you force a manual recording for the time the program should run, there may be other software weirdness going on.


I did that and now it shows 2 recordings at the same time on the same channel: one that I scheduled manually by selecting the program in the guide and choosing to record and the other the new manual recording. Both show the same series name, but the manual one doesn't show an episode title in the To Do List (it does if I select it). Basically they appear the same except one says "Manual:". Still doesn't explain why it didn't schedule.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds like the seriesId is different for that ep, seen that before.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Sounds like the seriesId is different for that ep, seen that before.


But it doesn't appear to be as a Hydra box scheduled the recording and if I select to explore the show I get the same program.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I apologize in advance as, apparently, I'm missing something here in regard to the way Amazon Prime is now, since this update.

I search a show or movie and it says it's available on Prime. Click on that and it's NOT Prime. It's pay-for video on Amazon generic. 

Is it something in having both of the Amazon entities checked in 'apps'? Has that changed?

Or, is this just another Tivo problem that they suddenly don't know the difference between Prime and just Amazon video?

I'm just frustrated. Numerous times I've searched something that said it's available on Prime but when you go there it's not Prime at all.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

sharkster said:


> I apologize in advance as, apparently, I'm missing something here in regard to the way Amazon Prime is now, since this update.
> 
> I search a show or movie and it says it's available on Prime. Click on that and it's NOT Prime. It's pay-for video on Amazon generic.
> 
> ...


I have just Prime Membership checked (Prime Video unchecked). I also have my default 1P settings set to not include Rent or Buy (not sure if that impacts searches). I tried searching for the latest Jumanji movie and it doesn't show as available on Prime (but shows up in the app as rentable).

You have an example of one that you have tried?

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I apologize in advance as, apparently, I'm missing something here in regard to the way Amazon Prime is now, since this update.


Here's my post again -> 20.7.4.RC30 has arrived......

As was posted, uncheck Prime Video.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thank You both! I just unchecked PV.

I'm sorry I didn't see that, Joe. I'm usually pretty good about looking for solutions before asking anybody. I was so frustrated that I blocked myself from doing the smart thing. 

I did uncheck Prime Video and now on 'my shows' and the apps list it just says Prime Video, anyway. I'll read up. 

ETA - Went in and searched the same show and it looks like that made the difference. Maybe they will unscrew up this situation. What's so hard about Amazon Prime and Amazon Video as the two choices? /rhetorical


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> What's so hard about Amazon Prime and Amazon Video as the two choices? /rhetorical


I can't blame TiVo for this (much). On my other stuff, the icon links to "Amazon Instant Video", but the graphics shows "Prime Video". Amazon wants to make money. And I will stop there. Wrong forum.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Amazon has joined the bandwagon of confusing the customer into paying for something that they could get for free.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Anyone get RC29 on a Premiere yet?


 It's been about a month since the RC30 > RC29 and still no Premiere upgrade here either. I'm still on RC18 but holding out hope that they're trying to get SkipMode included in this release too.


TiVo_Ted said:


> ...Second, let me explain a bit more about how our software releases work vs. feature enablement. To simplify development, we try to minimize the number of unique software releases that we put out there, and then customize by enabling/disabling features via service flags. For instance, our cable customers do not currently want Skip Mode, but the software they get actually has support for it built in. That's because it is the same software build underneath as our retail customers get. We turn the feature on for retail customers via a flag (on/off bit) that we set in the service. If one day the cable customer decides they want the feature, we just throw a switch (digitally speaking) and turn it on. No software upgrade required.
> 
> So, in this case which I am still investigating, it seems like some customers had the support for Skip Mode turned on even though the feature was not widely tested. I do not plan to turn it off for anyone that has it, but I'm looking into whether there is a way that I can turn it on for more Premiere customers...


 SkipMode on Premier (XL4)? yes I know this must have been discussed before...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Speaking of bugs. Just enabled then disabled the screen reader. It left my Roamio in PCM mode.

Premiere still on RC18.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

I’m on 20.7.4.rc29-840-6-840.
Just saw and some other people on my help center thread say the same.
If I use bonjour, the pc no longer shows up under my shows. If I switch to beacon, then it shows up but it says my tivo recordings is not available.


----------



## NamVet (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm really getting tired of this software thing! I've got the Premier XL4 Elite and I love it, except that for MONTHS I've been trying to get the Closed Caption to work right. The box REBOOTS every time I try to go to CC options and the CC that shows is in a big green rectangle!! I "chatted" with a TiVo Rep and he told me the Closed Caption thing is "Tagged as resolved"!! Maybe it would be - IF I COULD GET MY BOX TO DOWNLOAD THE 20.7.4.RC29 SOFTWARE!! I'm stuck on RC18! And yes, I've forced a network connection and tried everything. I was told to call and ask for a supervisor so I guess that's my next move. As you can see, the RC29 is SUPPOSED to fix the CC problems along with a TON of others. I'm beginning to wonder if my cable company (Comcast) bought out TiVo and is trying to get people to either go completely to the XFinity 1 box or buy a new TiVo box. My TiVo Premier XL4 TiVo runs circles around the new XFinity 1 box, but I like the Xfinity 1 for other reasons, so I keep it and switch between the two as desired - just got to get it working right again! Oh, and I have Lifetime Service and bought my TiVo in Sept. of 2012. I think they are trying to get us to buy new TiVo boxes because they don't make any money from us Lifetime Service people. Thanks for listening!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I don’t think any Premieres have been updated. Mine is also still on RC18.


----------



## NamVet (Sep 18, 2017)

morac said:


> I don't think any Premieres have been updated. Mine is also still on RC18.


Thanks for the response. I wonder if any have been able to upgrade to RC29. I know that on the notice it says all premieres are included. I'm pretty sure I saw where someone said something about being blocked by our cable companies from getting TiVo downloads. Not sure, but it would be just like Comcast to do such a thing.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

morac said:


> I don't think any Premieres have been updated. Mine is also still on RC18.


I just checked and my Premiere is also still at RC18.


----------



## NamVet (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks, ****. Is there anyone out there with a Premiere TiVo box who has gotten the 20.7.4.RC29 upgrade from 20.7.4.RC18? Also, if you don't mind me asking you and Morac and anyone else - do you guys have Comcast (Xfinity) Cable? And do you have Lifetime service on your TiVo? I'm trying to whittle this thing down some. I understand if you don't want to answer - no problem. 
I paused about 45 minutes ago and called TiVo and asked for a supervisor; and after going through the usual reboot, etc. procedures she connected me with a supervisor who was very nice. I explained to her, after she said it was still an ongoing problem that the technicians are still working on, that the fix is already out! I told her the fix is the RC29. She finally understood what I was saying (that I and others are NOT getting the RC29 to replace our RC18 software, which TiVo's own official documents say will fix the Closed Caption and numerous other issues). She said she would talk to the tech people and others to let them know RC29 is out there - we are just not getting it. But she said they ARE working on this. So we'll see. I told her I was not buying another TiVo box - I and others just need the fix for this one. Any input about if any Premiere owners out there have received the RC29 fix will be appreciated. I really get tired of the big green rectangle along with not being able to change CC without the box rebooting. Thanks for the ears.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sounds like "The check is in the mail".


----------



## NamVet (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes, it does - ha! She really sounded sincere, but who knows what the higher-ups at TiVo are up to. I know they changed owners a few years ago. Relevant? I don't know. Oh, and I asked if Comcast could be blocking us receiving the RC29 upgrade and she didn't hesitate to say no. She acknowledged this has been a problem since last Aug. or Sept. I told her I was about ready to start a class-action lawsuit. She's sorry for all the problems. Time will tell, but how long do they need to fix this?!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NamVet said:


> Time will tell, but how long do they need to fix this?!


I'm going to be optimistic and figure they just forgot to sent the update to all 746 boxes. Maybe I'll try twitter.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

My 758 Premiere box has NOT received the RC29 update. I'm still on RC18 and am holding out hope that they're working on putting in skip mode. @TiVo_Ted was trying to get SM on these boxes too, fingers crossed.

Edit: I'm on Verizon FIOS


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

NamVet said:


> Also, if you don't mind me asking you and Morac and anyone else - do you guys have Comcast (Xfinity) Cable? And do you have Lifetime service on your TiVo?


Yes and yes. Though that really shouldn't matter.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

NamVet said:


> ...I told her the fix is the RC29. She finally understood what I was saying (that I and others are NOT getting the RC29 to replace our RC18 software, which TiVo's own official documents say will fix the Closed Caption and numerous other issues). She said she would talk to the tech people and others to let them know RC29 is out there - we are just not getting it. But she said they ARE working on this. So we'll see.




JoeKustra said:


> I'm going to be optimistic and figure they just forgot to sent the update to all 746 boxes.




rdrrepair said:


> My 758 Premiere box has NOT received the RC29 update. I'm still on RC18...



nothing on my 748 pxl, either, but after reading one user report of rc29 breaking pc-tivo transfers, i'm not looking forward to it, skip mode or not.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> .. but after reading one user report of rc29 breaking pc-tivo transfers, i'm not looking forward to it, skip mode or not.


If that's about TiVo Desktop, it has been identified and there is a fix available.

-> "Now Playing List Not Available"


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I spent 17 minutes, between holding and chatting, explaining RC18 > RC29 not being pushed to my Premiere box. The support rep put me on hold and checked into it. 

We had a very nice conversation and explained that our Premier's will be getting it shortly. Because the Bolts are the newest they got it first followed by the Roamio. She stated that the Premiere line was still being rolled out shortly.

She did seem pretty knowledgeable and tried to be helpful. She didn't try to sell me on anything new. She wanted to know why I was asking and what issues I was trying to resolve. I explained the Closed Captioning issue and she noted it. 

Maybe if others called too it might help, I did my part. On another note I couldn't really tell that this was offshore, clean English, proper syntax, No "echo chamber like" background noise. If I was to grade this experience on interaction and a purely neutral "knowing that she couldn't do anything anyway" I'd give her a 9.9 score.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

rdrrepair said:


> We had a very nice conversation and explained that our Premier's will be getting it shortly. Because the Bolts are the newest they got it first followed by the Roamio. She stated that the Premiere line was still being rolled out shortly.
> 
> She did seem pretty knowledgeable and tried to be helpful. She didn't try to sell me on anything new. She wanted to know why I was asking and what issues I was trying to resolve. I explained the Closed Captioning issue and she noted it.
> 
> Maybe if others called too it might help, I did my part. On another note I couldn't really tell that this was offshore, clean English, proper syntax, No "echo chamber like" background noise. If I was to grade this experience on interaction and a purely neutral "knowing that she couldn't do anything anyway" I'd give her a 9.9 score.


i guess it's true, a stopped clock really _is_ right twice a day!


----------



## NamVet (Sep 18, 2017)

morac said:


> Yes and yes. Though that really shouldn't matter.


No, it shouldn't matter, and I know this sounds really cynical, but I'm thinking that us TiVo customers with Lifetime service aren't giving TiVo a penny since getting our boxes with the Lifetime service and they just want us to buy a newer TiVo box (I've had my box for about 5 1/2 years - that means if monthly TiVo is $15, I'm ahead probably $500 or $600 already). Think of how much money they make if all the people frustrated with their Premieres buy new boxes and new service - Even 100,000 people times 400 bucks is $40,000,000.00 - not bad for a few months of annoying people and screwing up their TiVo service. 
In this Forum above, TiVo_Ted (It sounds like he works for TiVo) says TiVo can flip a digital switch and turn an option off or on for an individual customer. If this is true, it would be easy enough for them to leave us Lifetime service TiVo customers with bugs in our TiVo boxes to try and get us to buy new boxes. Remember TiVo PUT the bugs there, whether on purpose or not. They've got nothing to lose 'cause we aren't paying them anything now! They only gain! Even if they finally fix this R28-to-R29 problem, think of the money they've made in the meantime because people buy new boxes when they shouldn't have to. If they are doing this it is downright evil!!


----------



## NamVet (Sep 18, 2017)

rdrrepair said:


> My 758 Premiere box has NOT received the RC29 update. I'm still on RC18 and am holding out hope that they're working on putting in skip mode. @TiVo_Ted was trying to get SM on these boxes too, fingers crossed.
> 
> Edit: I'm on Verizon FIOS


I hope for your sake they upgrade your 758 Premiere so you can get some NEW features. That would be great; and I won't turn down any new features if they put them in an upgrade that fixes the bugs in my 758. But I'm just asking that they take the bugs OUT of my 758 Premiere that THEY PUT IN!! See, why should they upgrade our "old" boxes to have newer features? To get those newer features they want us to buy a newer box. I understand that, but come on, TiVo, put the "old" boxes back like they were before you screwed them up!


----------



## NamVet (Sep 18, 2017)

rdrrepair said:


> I spent 17 minutes, between holding and chatting, explaining RC18 > RC29 not being pushed to my Premiere box. The support rep put me on hold and checked into it.
> 
> We had a very nice conversation and explained that our Premier's will be getting it shortly. Because the Bolts are the newest they got it first followed by the Roamio. She stated that the Premiere line was still being rolled out shortly.
> 
> ...


Yep, I was on the phone for about 45 minutes with them earlier today. I've chatted with them and called them many times. They are generally nice and will listen. The first gal I talked to today was, I'm pretty sure, overseas, but the second (a supervisor) maybe not. With my bad ears it's sometimes hard to discern. Except for some word mix-ups on my part, I could understand them pretty well. 
I just recently found out about the RC29 fix. I'm really glad you called them (and also that you mentioned the Closed Caption issue - I appreciate that!); and I wholeheartedly agree and think it would help immensely if everyone that could would call and/or chat with TiVo about this problem. That's the first I've heard of them saying we'll get the upgrade after the Bolt owners get theirs. I hope that's true and that it happens soon.
You know, at some point I wouldn't mind buying a newer model TiVo to use in unison with my 758 Premiere, but not if they won't fix my Premiere.
Gotta go work on the Harley Hog.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll try Twitter.

Sent.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I love twitter. They replied. I was told to power cycle and force two service connections. Since the Premiere was already powered off, I applied power and I'm in the process of doing the first connection. That takes time. It's a Premiere.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i just now noticed the progress bar wasn't disappearing as quickly as usual...guess who got rc29 last night...oops...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> i just now noticed the progress bar wasn't disappearing as quickly as usual...guess who got rc29 last night...oops...


 How come you just got RC29 and I've had it for a month?

My Premiere is still on RC18. @TiVoSupport is not so good. I'm shocked.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> How come you just got RC29 and I've had it for a month?
> 
> My Premiere is still on RC18. @TiVoSupport is not so good. I'm shocked.


tivo only knows (or not), my cable card indicates it happened about 15 hours ago (+/-54,000 seconds).

if twitter support triggered the update for you, you'll likely get it tomorrow, at least that's been the case when an update's been triggered for me in the past.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

NamVet said:


> No, it shouldn't matter, and I know this sounds really cynical, but I'm thinking that us TiVo customers with Lifetime service aren't giving TiVo a penny since getting our boxes with the Lifetime service and they just want us to buy a newer TiVo box (I've had my box for about 5 1/2 years - that means if monthly TiVo is $15, I'm ahead probably $500 or $600 already). Think of how much money they make if all the people frustrated with their Premieres buy new boxes and new service - Even 100,000 people times 400 bucks is $40,000,000.00 - not bad for a few months of annoying people and screwing up their TiVo service.


Yes you are being cynical. I'd bet that monthly service Premiere owners probably have not been upgraded either. 

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Perhaps the little yellow bird did something? My Premiere is trying hard to download something. It times out after 6 minutes. I done a connection three times. If RC29 is being pushed out there may be some overloaded servers.

Anyhow, 746500 now running 20.7.4.RC29.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Seriously. Just me?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Not I, not yet. SM?


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

I just checked and 20.7.4.RC29 is now running on my Premiere also.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rdrrepair said:


> Not I, not yet. SM?


No SM. Friday is power on day.


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

@JoeKustra Did your Mini Vox get updated to RC29 or is it still on RC19?

Juls


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

HerronScott said:


> I'd bet that monthly service Premiere owners probably have not been upgraded either.


My Premiere (series 4, monthly) only got bumped up from 20.7.4.RC18- to 20.7.4.RC29-750 this week. My unit rebooted itself a few times last week without any update, but i think when it rebooted on the 11th is when the update was installed. (I hope software was causing the reboots and not an aging hard drive.) Now i'm reading this thread to find out what symptoms i need to watch out for...


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I just popped in here and laughed. Mostly about people actually calling Tivo Support...

I just checked my XL4. No RC29 as yet, and again,  (oops, manual connected a while ago and its Loading and up to 76% *NOPE...LOLOL*). I personally could really care less since Joe said still no SM. Such a slow box, but I guess you get extra tuners (if you even have a M-Card in it) to hopefully use with your more modern (and Faster) boxes.

Ted has not been here since 03/15. I and many others, I am sure, have asked him to research what bit they set on some of these residual Beta tested Series4 to implement SkipMode. Highly annoying, ain't it Series4 users? Mine is just a storage unit, but it would sure be nice to have it recognize SM copied recordings while playing from a Series5/6.

*Tivo_TED, Please come out, come out, wherever you are and tell us the Wonders of the future of our Tivos, that we all paid thru the you know what for...LOLOL.*


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

julsssark said:


> @JoeKustra Did your Mini Vox get updated to RC29 or is it still on RC19?
> Juls


Still using Hydra. It has a Hydra host. Last week I did test the rollback then the upgrade. I didn't check the software, sorry. My two A93 Mini are using RC29.


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

My VOX Mini won't update to RC29. My host Roamio and my gen 1 mini are both running RC29. It's only the VOX Mini that is stuck. I made the mistake of calling customer service and they told me that RC19 and RC29 were the same version of code.

julius


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

julsssark said:


> My VOX Mini won't update to RC29. My host Roamio and my gen 1 mini are both running RC29. It's only the VOX Mini that is stuck. I made the mistake of calling customer service and they told me that RC19 and RC29 were the same version of code.
> julius


That's BS. Also, use twitter to tell @TiVoSupport about your problem. Perhaps they are not sending RC29 to an A95, similar to the Premiere. You have to ask. If they DM you, give them your Mini's TSN in the reply.

That was really a mistake.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

In regards to SkipMode, I don't understand what the big deal is with flipping it on. Several members have it enabled already. Besides, aren't the 9200 and 9300 minis actually running the software and hardware of the S4 Premiere anyway? They've got SM.

Anyway, No RC29 here on my Premiere box.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My Premiere is on RC29 now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rdrrepair said:


> In regards to SkipMode, I don't understand what the big deal is with flipping it on. Several members have it enabled already. Besides, aren't the 9200 and 9300 minis actually running the software and hardware of the S4 Premiere anyway? They've got SM.
> Anyway, No RC29 here on my Premiere box.


When 20.7.4.RC2 was released it changed TiVo Central on the Premiere. However, past that there are little or no other changes. Having the same software doesn't make two devices the same. I wish it did. As for SM the host does all the heavy lifting. I wish SM was on a Series 4 host also. I'll put these things on my wish list.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

KDeFlane said:


> My Premiere (series 4, monthly) only got bumped up from 20.7.4.RC18- to 20.7.4.RC29-750 this week





morac said:


> My Premiere is on RC29 now.


Looks like it's started to rollout out to Premiere's. 

Scott


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Still no


NamVet said:


> ...But I'm just asking that they take the bugs OUT of my 758 Premiere that THEY PUT IN!!


 Have you received the update yet?

I still haven't gotten the RC29 update yet on my 758 Premiere. Anyone else with a 758 care to chime in on your status.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

random v58 errors are being reported across the forum with rc29. i've seen it once, one channel only, and a reboot resolved the issue. 

since all other package and premium movie channels were functional at the time, i'm suspecting a tivo software error (not comcast), but what the heck in a software upgrade would cause a random v58 error?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

On my Roamio Plus, I've had several spontaneous reboots since the RC29 update. The screen freezes during playback, then the box does a reboot. Extremely annoying.

Another unfixed bug: SKIP icons and the progress bars disappear. I've been going into My Shows/Devices to look at another Tivo momentarily, then returning to restore the SKIP icons and progress bars.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

Still haven't received it on my Pro!!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lyons00 said:


> Still haven't received it on my Pro!!


@TiVoSupport is their twitter id. Worked for me to get it on a Premiere. Tell them it affects your closed captioning.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> @TiVoSupport is their twitter id. Worked for me to get it on a Premiere. Tell them it affects your closed captioning.


Hi,
Can you give me more detail, Tivo support just asked for more info?
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lyons00 said:


> Hi, Can you give me more detail, Tivo support just asked for more info?
> Thanks, Jerry


*471483:* May reboot when changing Closed Captioning settings

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

I'd tell them it restarts sometimes when you are changing the CC settings. There's the case number.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

snerd said:


> On my Roamio Plus, I've had several spontaneous reboots since the RC29 update. The screen freezes during playback, then the box does a reboot. Extremely annoying.


Have seen these before RC29 on my Roamio, and they are random and annoying.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I've had one on my basic Roamio with a 1TB drive. I think it was in 2016.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I've had one on my basic Roamio with a 1TB drive. I think it was in 2016.


I loathe you.

; )


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> @TiVoSupport is their twitter id. Worked for me to get it on a Premiere. Tell them it affects your closed captioning.


I gave it a try with Tivo Chat support yesterday...

Took a while for the dum-dum, but they said they would put it on the list.

What you think happened? NO, NADA, NON, NYET...

and yes, I told them I was having problems with my CC (never use it) and they asked me what was wrong. SO I JUST SAID IN CAPS, "JUST PUT THIS TSN ON THE LIST, PLEASE". Yes, I am Mean, but I did say Please (or did I really? IDK).


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> I gave it a try with Tivo Chat support yesterday...
> 
> Took a while for the dum-dum, but they said they would put it on the list.
> 
> ...


 Did that work for you? I haven't received it yet on my 758 Premiere. I don't tweet so Twitter is not an option.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

From telephone support.

_*Hello Bill,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I am attaching an Article from our Knowledge Base related to your inquiry.

For future reference, your case number is 07887030.

To find other related-support articles about TiVo, please visit https://support.tivo.com.

Sincerely,
Danzel Dominique
TiVo Customer Support*_

Useless. The attached article was how to upgrade to T4 Hydra and apparently because Premiere doesn't get T4 so I won't get RC29.

I directed him to the page showing that RC29 was released for the Premiere running T3 but his script said no.

His English was decent enough but apparently not good enough to understand reality. He was hung on T4 and no matter what I said it didn't help.

@TiVo_Ted sorry to link you but I'm hoping you can forward this onto someone a little higher up than Danzel Dominique


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It's weird. RC29 works on a Premiere. It may not do anything, but it doesn't break anything. Does TiVo need a Board of Directors meeting to send out a software release? Something is wrong. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> It's weird. RC29 works on a Premiere. It may not do anything, but it doesn't break anything. Does TiVo need a Board of Directors meeting to send out a software release? Something is wrong. It just doesn't make sense.


I never contacted TiVo about getting RC29 on my Premiere. It just showed up one day.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

morac said:


> I never contacted TiVo about getting RC29 on my Premiere. It just showed up one day.


same here - that's why it's even more strange it hasn't been pushed to all premieres - it really shouldn't be difficult, and i can't remember at time before when it was.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Since the second week of March. Longer if you count the RC30 issue that only affected the Roamio line.

Are your Premier's 758? I keep trying to find the "break point" on this and thinking it just might not have been pushed to the 758 series units.

Anyone with a 758 care to comment on this one way or the other.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

NorthAlabama said:


> random v58 errors are being reported across the forum with rc29. i've seen it once, one channel only, and a reboot resolved the issue.
> 
> since all other package and premium movie channels were functional at the time, i'm suspecting a tivo software error (not comcast), but what the heck in a software upgrade would cause a random v58 error?


Just a note on today's V58 errors this morning for me. I did a reboot and also for whatever reason I looked over the cablecard info and mine was just updated to April 2017 firmware. I was on a 2014 version I believe, although others around the nation had newer. I cannot access version number right now. I have a SA/Cisco card, Cisco for me. Running classic TiVo format not Hydra.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the firmware on my moto cable card through comcast last updated 8/16/2017, and i haven't seen any other comcast card users posting about firmware updates.


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

My Bolt is on RC19. I only upgraded to Hydra this week so I guess that's the first version it upgrades to? Do I just wait for it to update further?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

RMSko said:


> My Bolt is on RC19. I only upgraded to Hydra this week so I guess that's the first version it upgrades to? Do I just wait for it to update further?


this is a non-hydra thread - hydra software versions currently begin with 21, not 20 - and yes.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

rdrrepair said:


> Did that work for you? I haven't received it yet on my 758 Premiere. I don't tweet so Twitter is not an option.


Nope. So I did a chat and they seemed to have made an incident. Still not there. Sent a note on the case the next day. Still nope. Without Skip activated I really could give a crap. Just annoying, Tivo Inc is at times.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

buildersboy66 said:


> Just a note
> on today's V58 errors this morning for me. I did a reboot and
> also for whatever reason I looked over the cablecard info and
> mine was just updated to April 2017 firmware.


Thank you for posting that, turns out our cablecard firmware
(very bottom of Diagnostics pages) was auto-updated by Comcast
(Seattle area) on Tuesday morning, which accounts for that morning's
hour-long fubar of funky non-HD channels and V58 errors on both
non-Hydra Bolt+ and
Roamio Plus. We're now showing 1815 07.17 E 04/24/18 09:00


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RMSko said:


> My Bolt is on RC19. I only upgraded to Hydra this week so I guess that's the first version it upgrades to? Do I just wait for it to update further?


Go here -> New TE4 update starting to roll out


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Still no RC29 on my 758 Premiere. Sent Ted a pm about it. I'm sure he's pretty busy on Hydra but at this stage it couldn't hurt. Two calls to tech support and they're still telling me I'm not eligible for this upgrade as I need Hydra first... Too funny.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I haven't had my premiere XL 758 plugged in since I got the Bolt deal back in Sept 2017 (the premiere still shows lifetime), but just plugged it in and ran through guided setup and got RC29.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Another report of a Premiere on RC29 -> TiVo Desktop now works just one-way for me


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

TivoJD said:


> I haven't had my premiere XL 758 plugged in since I got the Bolt deal back in Sept 2017 (the premiere still shows lifetime), but just plugged it in and ran through guided setup and got RC29.


 I'm still on RC18. Seeing that a few Premiere's are falling into this, I heard back from @TiVo_Ted and was told...
*
"This is a known issue that some boxes are not upgrading. We've identified about 125 boxes that won't upgrade to RC29. They're working to figure out why."
*
I'm not having any issues with my older software, so I'm not sweating it. But there were a few people with CC problems on their boxes causing a reboot and I thought I'd post this in case they come back seeking info.


----------



## smudge47 (Mar 17, 2004)

NamVet said:


> I'm really getting tired of this software thing! I've got the Premier XL4 Elite and I love it, except that for MONTHS I've been trying to get the Closed Caption to work right. The box REBOOTS every time I try to go to CC options and the CC that shows is in a big green rectangle!!


My Premiere had the same problem rebooting when I tried to change the closed-caption settings. I checked my software version this morning, and I'm running 20.7.4.RC29, which lists bug fix
*471483*: May reboot when changing Closed Captioning settings

I tested the fix, altering my CC settings to change the color of the background box from green to black, and getting rid of the maximum box size, and yes, they squashed that bug. Hal-le-lu-jah!

Details here:
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information
Note that under the *Publication *tab, the Last Modification Date is listed as 5/9/2018.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

smudge47 said:


> Note that under the *Publication *tab, the Last Modification Date is listed as 5/9/2018.


Under the Information tab, the Article Title was changed.
Was: TiVo Software Version Information
Now: TiVo Experience 3 Software Version Information

Maybe someone is preparing to have a TE4 web page.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

We are still working to determine why some boxes are not getting RC29 properly. Meanwhile, has anyone gotten RC42 yet? Someone needs to start a new thread.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We are still working to determine why some boxes are not getting RC29 properly. Meanwhile, has anyone gotten RC42 yet? Someone needs to start a new thread.


Thread started. RC29 isn't even cold yet. Release notes maybe?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We are still working to determine why some boxes are not getting RC29 properly. Meanwhile, has anyone gotten RC42 yet? Someone needs to start a new thread.


done.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We are still working to determine why some boxes are not getting RC29 properly. Meanwhile, has anyone gotten RC42 yet? Someone needs to start a new thread.


Autoskip support with IFTTT? 

Scott


----------



## Das Achteck (Mar 9, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We are still working to determine why some boxes are not getting RC29 properly. Meanwhile, has anyone gotten RC42 yet? Someone needs to start a new thread.


If I still can't get 29 will I be able to get 42?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Thread started. RC29 isn't even cold yet. Release notes maybe?


Did we ever get release notes for RC29 (or 30)?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We are still working to determine why some boxes are not getting RC29 properly. Meanwhile, has anyone gotten RC42 yet? Someone needs to start a new thread.


No RC29 on my Premier...still. I chatted with support and even emailed them weeks ago. Nope. I sent you a PM on 04/26 (after I tried the support route) with my TSN and asking about if they "discovered" the magic bit that activated SM.

Just checked, still no and no RC42 yet. Will that be for Series4 + 5?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Did we ever get release notes for RC29 (or 30)?


Sure. At least this is what I call release notes -> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Das Achteck said:


> If I still can't get 29 will I be able to get 42?


 I'm in the same boat. Still on RC18 but luckily haven't had any stability issues.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Das Achteck said:


> If I still can't get 29 will I be able to get 42?


We believe we fixed this issue today. If you have a 758 Premiere, can you please try to update to RC29?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We believe we fixed this issue today. If you have a 758 Premiere, can you please try to update to RC29?


Just tried it for a lark, did not even see this post Ted. Pending Restart, then RC29...NO SKIPMODE. Why is this so hard to set when some boxes have it? That's just not right. I know some people use it to record and play and RC29 fixes some of their minor problems. It's fairly useless to me since it is just a storage unit with no cable card in mine. It is very sad.

But Thanks anyway, I am sure some people will be happy...Frankly I do not know how anyone can really use it to play and record. It just soooo slow, which is why I only had my original one for 15 months and traded it in for a Roamio Pro. This one I got used with All-In. Oh well.


----------



## Das Achteck (Mar 9, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We believe we fixed this issue today. If you have a 758 Premiere, can you please try to update to RC29?


Yes, a forced connection resuted in update to RC29 on my 758 box.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We believe we fixed this issue today. If you have a 758 Premiere, can you please try to update to RC29?


Yes, I've got RC29 now. Thank you


----------

